# Need a new earphone



## Aakarshan (Feb 24, 2016)

My old earphones have just died so i'm thinking to buy a new set of earphones,
This time little cheaper, saving money to buy new headphones.
I just want to buy a new earpiece under 500Rs.
can you please suggest me some.
I have been looking and came across these.How are these - Philips SHE1405 In ear headphone with mic Wired Headphones Price in India - Buy Philips SHE1405 In ear headphone with mic Wired Headphones Online - Philips : Flipkart.com

My requirements are clear voice quality and a microphone and low bass.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 24, 2016)

Get: Buy Soundmagic Es-18 Black & Silver Online at Best Price in India - Snapdeal


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for the suggestion.I will use them only for a month or two.I am buying on use and throw basis.
I will buy these after watching review of those.If there are other earphones are available please do suggest.

- - - Updated - - -

Just saw this there is no microphone in these.


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 25, 2016)

Bump,


----------



## azvnoit (Feb 26, 2016)

Since it is for use and throw with about 1-2months of use, get any of the earphones that comes with phones. I would recommend LG or Sony, both are in-ear with mic. Samsung provides earphones with their devices (not earbuds or canalphones), not sure of high end phones.

Just checked the prices, LG quadbeat is for around 1.3k, way above the budget.
But found Sony (3.5mm In Ear Earbud Stereo Sound Noise Free Earphones Voice Dialing Headphones EX MH 750 Mini Size Hand-Free Headset with Mic For Xiaomi Mi 4i and any Phone, MP3 Player, PC, Laptop etc with 3.5 mm jack. Colour : Black: Amazon.in: Electronic). Looks good enough, I got the same earphones with my phone but never used.


----------



## yatishgaba (Apr 5, 2016)

Nice one...


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Apr 7, 2016)

SoundMAGIC PL11
Powerful, punchy bass response Robust metal construction Comfortable, simple in ear fit Excellent Value
Powerful bass without distorting the mid and high frequencies
In-ear design coupled with the right eartips seal music in and noise out
Sound Signature: Powerful, deep rolling bass without distortion


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 7, 2016)

yatishgaba said:


> Nice one...



Infact very nice one to increase posts.


----------



## Minion (Apr 7, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> Bump,



Online Mobile Recharge - Postpaid, DTH &amp; Datacard Bill Payments at Paytm.co


----------

